

The Puzzle Mastermind Who Designs Def Con's Hackable Badges - e15ctr0n
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/defcon-2014-badges-revealed/

======
e15ctr0n
Any one got their hands on one of these badges yet?

------
na85
Does DEFCON pay him to run these?

~~~
dpeck
Not sure about this year (I doubt its changed) but in the past no.

